# Calif. Fish & Game Wardens are not Hunters Friends - Beware!!



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

If you're not doing anything wrong you have nothing to worry about....


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

California sucks. hardly even America.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

eaglecaps said:


> If you're not doing anything wrong you have nothing to worry about....


You must be delusional, young, naive or just stupid to actually believe that.
You are living in the land of make believe sir.

Are you a lawyer? Do you know EVERY law? Game and civil? They change at any time to suit our liberal legislature?

Can you define boundaries with a divining rod where there are No fences, no signs? In the middle of the forest? AT NIGHT?
Are you aware of and have documentation ON YOU that defines land swaps between private land owners and the National Forest?
Do you believe that just because there's a fence that it is private land?
Do you know what an easement is? Can you define the types of easements?
Can you tell the difference between a first year hen Scaup, Redhead, Ringneck and Blue-bill? At 100 miles an hour? At daybreak? 

I could go on. 

As our States find themselves scraping the barrel for funds. They are hard pressed and have told the officers to cite for everything! Traffic fines, hunt fees and licenses of every type are on the rise.

As a young man F&G Wardens WERE OUR FRIENDS! We ALWAYS went OUT OF OUR WAY to stop and chat with them. They were kind, friendly, helpful and PRO-HUNTER! Most were hunters themselves. We helped them to BUST REAL POACHERS and GAME THIEVES.

Now, sadly, most new wardens are a product of the politically correct, environmental wacko, anti-gun, anti-hunting, anti-freedom left wing brainwashing of academia.
Most Wardens are now x-cops.

The real sad part is that MANY WANTED to be cops but were rejected for not being able to pass the rigorous testing, (ie. Psychological) that police officers go through before they get their badge.

The days of the famous Gene Mercer (Sabertooth) are gone, now we have anti-hunters patrolling our hills who can't tell the difference between a Band Tailed Pigeon and a Rock Dove. (Getto Chicken)

Today one must either BE a lawyer or have one on retainer to hunt.

Like they say
WATCH YOUR 6.

Life is a lot different than your teacher taught you.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I lived in California for 10 years and even worked as a commercial fisherman. Have been boarded by Fish and Game and the Coast Guard on MULTIPLE occasions. We read and knew the laws pertaining to us and ALWAYS carried one of their copies, like the stupid one where when lobster fishing we couldn't even have a dive mask aboard which I may add would've been really helpful for removing trap line from a prop shaft. There is not one law that you must live where you do. I left Cali years ago GRATEFULLY. What a bunch! Don't miss it and never will. I currently reside in Texas and LOVE IT. The only thing liberal about this state are it's gun laws and Austin. So no I'm neither young, naive, delusional or stupid...JUST SMART AND LIVING IN THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS NOT MAKEBELIVEAFORNIA! STICK IT


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

The old " if_ you're not doing anything wrong you dont have anything to worry about_" ...doesn't hold true today.
We have way too many Constitutional rights being violated for that statement to hold water. Folks get their children taken away from them for spanking, and I'm not talking about abusing them but spanking them.
California has been the leader of _Socialist laws _for decades, not saying every official in California will violate your rights but they do have a record for overstepping their boundaries.


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

I know plenty of wardens that are still great guys but the political aspect of things sure does put a lot of pressure on them even the good ones and some states are worse than others. In our state they are way understaffed and could never keep up with the demand


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I'm not hear saying that ALL Wardens are evil and black hearted.
Some are real great guys. (and Gals)

California, socialist/democrat stranglehold


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I got that impression watching that game wardens show about Cali


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

they must be doing a good job, they got ted.... for illegal deer, and hunting over bait, and not tagging his deer.. lolololo


----------



## slickwillie (May 20, 2011)

I think they should just cut Cal away from the rest of the states, let it float away and be a country of their own. We need another place to bomb. Getting tired of same old middleeast


----------

